# Skipooter -- Budgies on the Moon



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipooter

One small step for two budgies;
One giant leap for Budgiekind



​*


----------



## wwdragon (Jul 1, 2015)

OMG that is too cute! You really have a way of making amazing pics 

Barry


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks, Barry! *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

:laughing1:

Names like Buzz and Neil seem to be from a very distant past....but....enter a new era my friend's... 
We've alway's felt that team Skipooter's adventures were out of this world, and now we have the visual proof that they in fact are...


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

That's so funny!:laugh: It's brilliant,Deb!:thumbsup:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I really love this one, budgies in space!!  This could also be another blockbuster movie by Peachy the Director.
Skipper and Scooter look great in their spacesuits!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Love the picture. How about a series of space adventures like Star Trek but instead of the ship being the Enterprise it could The Skipooter! I wonder if there are budgies on other planets.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Skipooter looks very adventurous in their little budgie-size space suits! 

I think this is indeed a giant leap for budgies all over the world who look up to our pint-size heroes  

I loved it!


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Skipooter*

Thank you, Deb, What a wonderful vision to strive for. Jo Ann


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

I especially love this adventure for Team Skipooter!!
I'm sure I don't have to tell you how Lemony responded.. I had to put her back in her cage so she'd calm down.. . Those brave boys looking so handsome really impressed her.. she got all wild and crazy.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



:laughing1:

Names like Buzz and Neil seem to be from a very distant past....but....enter a new era my friend's... 
We've alway's felt that team Skipooter's adventures were out of this world, and now we have the visual proof that they in fact are...

Click to expand...

 Skipooter send their thanks to you. They are aspiring to set new records for budgies everywhere! 



nuxi said:



That's so funny!:laugh: It's brilliant,Deb!:thumbsup:

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Gaby. 



aluz said:



I really love this one, budgies in space!!  This could also be another blockbuster movie by Peachy the Director.
Skipper and Scooter look great in their spacesuits! 

Click to expand...

Thank you, Ana! I believe Peachy may well be in negotiations as we speak... 



Cody said:



Love the picture. How about a series of space adventures like Star Trek but instead of the ship being the Enterprise it could The Skipooter! I wonder if there are budgies on other planets.

Click to expand...

Skipooter says they are up to the challenge -- stay tuned for episodes coming soon! :wow:



StarlingWings said:



Skipooter looks very adventurous in their little budgie-size space suits!

I think this is indeed a giant leap for budgies all over the world who look up to our pint-size heroes 

I loved it!

Click to expand...

Thank you StarlingWings! Skipooter may be pint-sized but they sure have the courage and spirit to make up for their size. 



Jo Ann said:



Thank you, Deb, What a wonderful vision to strive for. Jo Ann

Click to expand...

 Thank you for the encouragement, Jo Ann :hug:



jrook said:



I especially love this adventure for Team Skipooter!!
I'm sure I don't have to tell you how Lemony responded.. I had to put her back in her cage so she'd calm down.. . Those brave boys looking so handsome really impressed her.. she got all wild and crazy. 

Click to expand...

Skipooter would be happy to send Lemony an autographed picture for her scrapbook if she'd like. *


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

That is so funny, Deb. First budgies in space!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

To funny. I needed a laugh today.. Scooter and Skipooter you should make a movie called Lost in Space with the robot saying danger!!!! danger!!!! and Skipooter and Scooter come to the rescue and save the day... Skipooter and Scooter watch out for the Alien's


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Frankie'sFriend said:



That is so funny, Deb. First budgies in space!!! :thumbsup:

Click to expand...

 :budgie: Thank you! 



LynandIndigo said:



To funny. I needed a laugh today.. Scooter and Skipooter you should make a movie called Lost in Space with the robot saying danger!!!! danger!!!! and Skipooter and Scooter come to the rescue and save the day... Skipooter and Scooter watch out for the Alien's

Click to expand...

*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Ha Ha.. You are so funny Deb,,,:laughing1:


----------



## Didoushkaya (May 18, 2015)

These guys really get around don't they?


----------



## prescription (Jul 24, 2015)

Hello there I just need to confirm that the pictures you do are so CUTE!!!!
bring a sense of warmth to my heart.....x

#cutenessoverload


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh my how charming and out of this world do Skipooter look in their space odyssey shoot? A budgie in a uniform will get me every time :jumping1::jumping::urock:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Didoushkaya said:



These guys really get around don't they?

Click to expand...

 You never know where they may end up next! 



prescription said:



Hello there I just need to confirm that the pictures you do are so CUTE!!!!
bring a sense of warmth to my heart.....x

#cutenessoverload

Click to expand...

 Thank you. 



Pretty boy said:



Oh my how charming and out of this world do Skipooter look in their space odyssey shoot? A budgie in a uniform will get me every time :jumping1::jumping::urock:

Click to expand...

 Skipooter thanks you kindly! 
Hey -- do you think space will really be the "final" frontier for budgies?  (Nah!)*


----------



## Meskhenet (Mar 31, 2012)

Such busy birdies!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> * You never know where they may end up next!
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...


TO INFINITY and BEYOND Deborah my friend :happy4::wow:


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Ha Ha! These two have boldly gone where nobudgie has gone before (and look Great doing it, too!)
Excellent work, Deb!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you, Ollie! *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

There was a snicker's on the moon....:laughing1:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



There was a snicker's on the moon....:laughing1:

Click to expand...

Having a Snickers on the moon somehow seems more appealing than the moon being made out of green cheese! *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Well if astronauts have WiFi I would think they at _least_ get their Snicker's bar :laughing:


----------

